# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Xin phần mềm sheetcam

## ktshung

Em đang cần phần mềm sheetcam cho dự án plasma của em, bác nào có có thể cho em share được không ạ? Em cám ơn

----------


## VanMinh

*"N0010 ;Filename: 7.tap
N0012 ;Post processor: Bridgeport V2XT.post
N0014 ;Date: 2/26/2017
N0016G21 ;Units: Metric
N0018 G71      ; input in metric
N0020 G75      ; Multiquadrant circle input on
N0022 G90      ; Absolute Positioning
N0024 G40      ; Cutter Comp off
N0026 G72      ; Transformation off
N0028 G30      ; Turn mirroring off
N0030 G80      ; Turn off any canned cycle
N0032 G73 A0.0 ; Rotate the part 0.0 degrees
N0034 M09      ; Turn coolant off
N0036 M25      ; Quill to home position (fully retract)
N0038 F10.0    ; set default feedrate is 10.0 ipm
N0040 G04Q2.0  ; set default dwell time to 2 seconds
N0042 G17      ; XY plane select
N0044 G94      ; feed in units/min
N0100 ;Process: Plasma,  0, Plasma, 1.2 mm kerf
N0110 M25            ; Quill to home position (fully retract)
N0120 G00 X0.0 Y0.0  ; Rapid to tool change position
N0130 M06 T01  ;Plasma, 1.2 mm kerf"*

Anh Hưng cho em hỏi nhờ, em dùng sheetcam xuất code, file code mô nó cũng bị như vậy cả. Đó là lỗi gì?

----------


## OMONE123123

Tham khảo nhưng chưa sử dụng lần nào cả.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/75fh6z...nt+V6.1.37.rar

----------


## dungtb

sheet cam TNG bản 6.0.17 
http://cncstore.vn/phan-mem-sheetcam-tng-6.0.17.html


Bản này mình dùng thấy khá ổn định , nhiều chức năng hơn hẳn bản sheetcam thường. Xuất cho máy không có THC quá ngon

----------


## dinhcdt

chào các bác, tiện thể bác nào sử dụng sheetcam rồi thì cho ae xin luôn file hướng dẫn sử dụng được không ak

----------


## VanMinh

Bác Dinhcdt cứ tra anh gu gồ "hướng dẫn sử dụng sheetcam", nó có clip trên Youtube hưỡng dẫn kỹ lắm. Em học theo clip hưỡng dẫn đó (+15 bộ bec+hư hỏng gần 300kg thép tấm  :Wink:  ) chừ dùng ok

----------


## quangkhanh

> Tham khảo nhưng chưa sử dụng lần nào cả.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/75fh6z...nt+V6.1.37.rar


 Em dow về mà không có pass, bác nào có cho em xin với.
 Thanks

----------


## VanMinh

Em đang dùng Sheetcam V6.20 cho con máy plasma, code xuất ra cứ có lệnh M01 (như hình em bôi đen ợ). Cụ thể là cứ 10 điểm cắt nó lại lôi đầu về X0 Y0, sau đó lại phải Cycle Start nó mới chạy tiếp. Do đó, mỗi lần xuất code xong, em lại mở nó ra, xóa hết cụm M01 (như hình bôi đen).
Nhờ các bác chỉ em cách khắc phục, làm sao để nó không "lòi" cái M01 đó ra.
Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Nhân tiện đây ai bán key sheetcam cho em thông tin với ạ .Thanks .
zalo : 0974355166

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang cần phần mềm sheetcam cho dự án plasma của em, bác nào có có thể cho em share được không ạ? Em cám ơn


bản quyền sheetcam mà share, nếu kết nối internet em nó sẽ bị lock nhé

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Bác Nhất sơn có bán key ko ạ ?

----------


## lamgiahuyvu

Có key ko vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhất sơn có bán key ko ạ ?


có luôn, 110 bảng
http://www.sheetcam.com/Register/purchase

----------


## CNC24H.COM

Dear bác,
Bên em có bán phần mềm sheetcam bản quyền và có bản hướng dẫn sử dụng bằng tiếng Việt cho người mua ạ:
https://cnc24h.com/linh-kien-may-cat-plasma-cnc
Bác cần liên hệ em ạ: Em Bích CNC24H.COM 0945215266 ạ

----------


## icongnghe

mình có update 2019 đợi mình share nhé :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

